# Nuovo Pc, probabili rogne?

## n0t

[img]http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/7732/schermata20100327a22045.png[/img]

Ho preso questa configurazione, stavo pensando di tornare quindi a gentoo, dopo un periodo di un annetto sotto ubuntu, ho dei problemi psicologici però pensando alla scheda video, qualcuno di voi ci si è trovato? in realtà in 3 anni di gentoo ho sempre comunque avuto skvid ati, ma all'epoca era una hd2200 agp, non mi costava niente fare a meno delle prestazioni, al momento però vorrei sfruttare ogni singola risorsa al max, come potrebbe reagire gentoo? mettete che il mio obiettivo finale sarebbe farci girare UEdit, Eclipse, Zend Studio for Eclipse e Argo UML, e di tanto in tanto anche un pò di giochi come Bad company 2 con wine..

(OT: mi consigliereste un bel monitor da 23 - 24 " da abbinarci?)

----------

## ago

non dovresti avere nessun tipo di problema...in generale quello che funziona sotto le altre distro dovrebbe funzionare anche sotto gentoo...per quanto riguarda la tua scheda ati, trovi i driver nel kernel (KMS) in più setti la variabile INPUT_DEVICES in make.conf

Personalmente non ho mai avuto a che fare con ati ma stando a quanto vedo il supporto cresce sempre di più...

Ti pasto una parte di equery u xorg-drivers  :Smile: 

```
 - - video_cards_radeon        : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for ATI radeon video cards

 - - video_cards_radeonhd      : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for ATI radeon HD video cards (radeon also works)

 - - video_cards_fglrx         : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for fglrx video cards
```

e anche un'occhiata qui rende l'idea

----------

## n0t

E' arrivato, assemblato, installata gentoo con RAID1 e ora è la che emerge xD 

gh

----------

## devilheart

le radeon hd sono supportate molto bene dal driver proprietario

----------

## n0t

No comunque vedendo in giro, ho deciso di modificare l'ordine e mi sono fatto portare una nvidia GTS 250, gigabyte, quella overclockata a 765mhz

Ho un problema, mi sa che apro un altro thread...

----------

